# أسطوانه هتخليك مهندس تبريد وتكييف(طحن) أدخل واتفرج ومش هتخسر حاجه



## onizuka (25 ديسمبر 2011)

​*أسطوانه هتخليك مهندس تبريد وتكييف(طحن) أدخل واتفرج ومش هتخسر حاجه
​الروابط المتاحة من الاسطوانه حاليا تورنت بسرعه عاليه جدا سرعه حوالي 40 كيلو بايت 
السيدر كتير وياريت يكتروا علشان الفايده

واللينك لتحميل التورنت

Download* ​


----------



## شرشر الجديد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ارفع علي ربطة تانية لو ينفع


----------



## onizuka (25 ديسمبر 2011)

its good click in here


----------



## hooka (25 ديسمبر 2011)

Ya reit ya handsa terf3o 3la link msh torrent we leik gazeel el shoker


----------



## onizuka (26 ديسمبر 2011)

the link is good click in here to dwonload


----------



## فااااااااااااتح (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*عندي ليس شغال وجدته على شكل ficher 'mdf ' et mds*

*وين المشكل حفظكم الله *


----------



## onizuka (26 ديسمبر 2011)

its good for me


----------



## onizuka (27 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments pliz


----------



## زيد علي الجبوري (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مااقدر انصبة لان ماتتنزل عندي ممكن حل 
شكرا


----------



## onizuka (28 ديسمبر 2011)

click in here


----------



## onizuka (28 ديسمبر 2011)

في إنتظار آراء أخرى


----------



## onizuka (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*your comments pliz*


----------



## omarzyead (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يا اخى


----------



## onizuka (29 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## onizuka (30 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments please


----------



## م سامى زكى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

_طيب المفروض تقول لنا اللى فيها الاول قبل ما نحملها_


----------



## mechanical wheel (30 ديسمبر 2011)

انا حملت الاسطوانة وعلشان تشتغل لازم يا جماعة يكون عندكم الاول برنامج للاسطوانات الوهمية مثل Poweriso وده الرابط له http://www.bramjnet.com/vb3/showthread.php?t=209835
بعد كدة نزل برنامج لفك الضغط وده رابط البرنامج
http://forum.sh3bwah.maktoob.com/t32622.html
بعد كدة هتلاقي ظهر عندك بعد فك الضغط 4 اسطوانات عندك ادخل على كل واحدة ويمكن عمل تحميل لها على الجهاز وتشغيلها


----------



## onizuka (31 ديسمبر 2011)

tnx mechanical wheel


----------



## onizuka (1 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (1 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (2 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (2 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (3 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## elomda_5 (3 يناير 2012)

يا اخي الموقع لا يعمل بارك الله فيك


----------



## onizuka (3 يناير 2012)

its good click in here


----------



## onizuka (4 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (6 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (6 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (7 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## eng mohamed gamal (7 يناير 2012)

need anothe link plz can't deal with torrent files


----------



## onizuka (9 يناير 2012)

the link is good, just click in here


----------



## onizuka (10 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (11 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## elomda_5 (11 يناير 2012)

لتاني مرة الاسطوانة مش موجوده يا هندسه ويا ريت لو تسمح ترفعها علي موقع تاني الله يكرمك


----------



## onizuka (12 يناير 2012)

its good just click in here


----------



## eng.moohamed (12 يناير 2012)

الرابط مش شغال برجاء رفعة على رابط أخر


----------



## eng.muneer (13 يناير 2012)

يا ريت يا هندسه ترفع الاسطونه على موقع ثاني


----------



## onizuka (13 يناير 2012)

the link is gooood, just click in here


----------



## نورا عبد المجيد (13 يناير 2012)

mechanical wheel قال:


> انا حملت الاسطوانة وعلشان تشتغل لازم يا جماعة يكون عندكم الاول برنامج للاسطوانات الوهمية مثل Poweriso وده الرابط له http://www.bramjnet.com/vb3/showthread.php?t=209835
> بعد كدة نزل برنامج لفك الضغط وده رابط البرنامج
> http://forum.sh3bwah.maktoob.com/t32622.html
> بعد كدة هتلاقي ظهر عندك بعد فك الضغط 4 اسطوانات عندك ادخل على كل واحدة ويمكن عمل تحميل لها على الجهاز وتشغيلها


ياباشمهندس لو كنت قدرت تحملها رجاء ترسلها على الإيميل [email protected] أو تعيد رفعها من فضلك.


----------



## onizuka (15 يناير 2012)

tnx


----------



## نورا عبد المجيد (15 يناير 2012)

onizuka قال:


> tnx


 ممكن تعيد رفعها ولو كانت ثقيلة ممكن أساعدك فى الرفع


----------



## onizuka (16 يناير 2012)

نورا عبد المجيد قال:


> ممكن تعيد رفعها ولو كانت ثقيلة ممكن أساعدك فى الرفع


http://www.mediafire.com/?fmrmdhjfd2y


----------



## onizuka (17 يناير 2012)

answers pleez


----------



## onizuka (19 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (20 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## maspero (20 يناير 2012)

ارفعه على رابط مباشر


----------



## onizuka (21 يناير 2012)

the link is good


----------



## طايو (22 يناير 2012)

حاولت انزالها ولم تنزل وشكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## onizuka (22 يناير 2012)

did you click in here


----------



## onizuka (23 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (24 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (25 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (26 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (26 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المارد الجبار (27 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررر


----------



## onizuka (27 يناير 2012)

welcome


----------



## onizuka (28 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (29 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم .......*


----------



## onizuka (30 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (31 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم .......


----------



## onizuka (31 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (1 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم .......*


----------



## onizuka (2 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (3 فبراير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (3 فبراير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng - mahmoud (3 فبراير 2012)

*يا جماعة 
الاسطوانه عبارة عن ملف تورنت 

أول حاجه حمل ملف التورنت للاسطوانه من الرابط التالى **

http://www.mediafire.com/?fmrmdhjfd2y **

وبعد ما تحمله لابد من وجود برنامج لتحميل التورنت **

حمل من هنا **

بعد كده سطيب البرنامج عادى * 

* وتابع كيفية تحميل ملفات التورنت بالصور*























​ ​


----------



## onizuka (5 فبراير 2012)

tnx


----------



## onizuka (6 فبراير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (7 فبراير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------

